# Drivers guilty of driving at 144MPH on A19



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-25933664

Three year bans and 300 hours community service.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Glad to see the rs was in front


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Glad to see the rs was in front


Holding up the Evo driver. :lol:

The two of them won't have much left in them at those speeds. Having had a shot in few RSs and seen a few on runs, it'll take a fair amount of assistance to get near the claimed top speed. Aerodymancis kills it.

Evos don't have particularly high top speeds either though.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Morons, should have been locked up.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

S63 said:


> Morons, should have been locked up.


Other than you, we were all young once

:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm embarrassed looking back how I drove when I was younger. 

Luckily my youthful driving never came to harm and I didn't get caught. 

I'd be lost without a car for 3 years. 300 hours is a lot of work too. I'm sure I've seen similar speeds get off with less. 

I guess their age, type of cars and the fact they were racing would have counted against them.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Genuinely I would find it refreshing having to make do without a car but that might be as I work in London & know several people who don't own a car.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Can't have been on Sunday, i was on the a19 holding up all the traffic lol


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> Other than you, we were all young once
> 
> :lol:


 At 17, my 1.6 Capri could just top 110mph, I guess if it could do 140+ I would have done it to:thumb:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Kerr said:


> I'm embarrassed looking back how I drove when I was younger.
> 
> Luckily my youthful driving never came to harm and I didn't get caught.
> 
> ...


Probally time of day played heavily on the decision as well. Im not condoning what they did by any means but myself like all petrol heads love a blast in our cars but ive always been selective of time, place and passenger content of my vehicle. at lunch time on a saturday on what was probally a fairly busy A road is not the cleverest time to do it so the punishment is just and they should not be complaining.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think there should be more abandoned airfields opened up to the likes of us car peeps so we can get out there and just have a good time, do some quarter miles, dedicated space to talk and help each other with problems etc etc..


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

21 years old and had a Focus RS - bloody hell.

I had a 1256cc Chevette at that age which topped out just below 80 mph (on private roads of course )

If we had more room in prisons I would have opted for a minimum 12 month custodial sentence. However, in this case, I think that a three-year driving ban and 300 hours of Community Service will be a suitably demeaning punishment.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

We've all been young, some wont admit it.
I did an indicated 125mph once and thinking back I would of slapped myself if i could.
Method man, were I work the 20 year olds are all earning 30k plus.
Car park is full of scirocco r, focus st/RS, VXRs, Ashton's, Porsche. High end bmw and Mercs! Nd they have bikes to match haha
Asonda, aren't they called car shows. Bruntingthorpe, Santa pod etc etc


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

At 21 I had a Peugeot 207 GTi, not in the same league as the RS or Evo but a pretty quick car.

I never took it above 100mph as I'm too scared of losing my licence and to this day I had done 130mph and 140mph as a very uncomfortable passenger in somebody else's car!

The only time I've driven stupidly quick was at Castle Coombe, Rockingham and MIRA Testing Grounds 

Possul - Yes they are, but we need more of them around the country and more often   but I was thinking along the lines of if these airfields were opened up at weekends all the time it'd get the more enthusiastic drivers into a safer environment and put less risk on the average road user.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm not sure why the speed camera operator is quoted as "utterly astounded by the speed of the vehicles."

They're both high performance cars :lol:

There is a time and a place and it's easy to judge but we've all broken the speed limit at some point.

It could have ended a lot worse and fortunately it didn't and they have been punished.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I'm not sure why the speed camera operator is quoted as "utterly astounded by the speed of the vehicles."
> 
> They're both high performance cars :lol:
> 
> ...


He was astounded, as just behind them out of shot is me in my Rialto 3 wheeler :lol::lol:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hmm, yes I think doing it on a busy a-road was pretty dangerous.
But there needs to be places where we can max our cars... at the end of the day we don't buy GTIs, RS's and Evos etc to pootle around at 70.

There should be unrestricted sections of most motorways between say 10pm and 6am, etc etc.

I do not go over 90 most of the time, occasionally driving home from London meets I will take it up to 120 or 130, this is usually well after midnight and little to no traffic.

Most I've done was an indicated 150 bouncing off the rev limiter in 5th in my old car.. I felt like a bit of an oik afterwards though, in retrospect say I had a blowout or there was a police car hidden, I'd be pretty screwed!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Hmm, yes I think doing it on a busy a-road was pretty dangerous.
> But there needs to be places where we can max our cars... at the end of the day we don't buy GTIs, RS's and Evos etc to pootle around at 70.
> 
> There should be unrestricted sections of most motorways between say 10pm and 6am, etc etc.
> ...


cant believe your attitude to driving :doublesho
ok, I'm not one of these that says "speed kills" but I would say you may well be a very competent driver, it will be a less experienced driver thats not able to deal with a car doing the speeds you occasionally do. Oh, before we get more it was after midnight type excuses...many of the rta fatalities happen in the early hours.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> Hmm, yes I think doing it on a busy a-road was pretty dangerous.
> But there needs to be places where we can max our cars... at the end of the day we don't buy GTIs, RS's and Evos etc to pootle around at 70.
> 
> There should be unrestricted sections of most motorways between say 10pm and 6am, etc etc.
> ...


and the other road users on the road inc HGV's at the time? theres simply no need to go above 100 imho, by allowing this insurance would no doubt go up with it for everyone.

when you buy a sports car you buy it well in the know about speed limits its your choice whether to buy it should we build roads for the select few who like evo's etc....

like how you mention GTI's then RS and evo's though

all the problems with the countrys road structure coping with a few boy racers isnt top of the list


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

Im young, I've got a fairly quick car & when there's nothing in front of me i plant my foot to the floor, one Sunday evening around 7ish i was coming back from metro, i say at 135 most of the way home and thought nothing if it.

You don't buy a 'performance' at to drive it like a eco warrior, do you? That's like buying and iphone just to call & text, defeats the object of buying one!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Theres no reason for doing 80+ on public roads. 

As for nowhere to do speed runs, there are loads of track days available and santa pod and bruntingthorpe to go play.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been to Mira, done advanced driving techniques, spent a few days on skid pans, race tracks etc and I wouldn't risk driving like that on the roads. 

Only takes one person swung too far out at a corner ahead, or tractor round the blind bend, oil spill, wet grates, blow outs etc...I don't want to die and/or kill someone else and this is coming from someone who has good racing/driving history...

It's true it's most likely not you but someone else that'll cause an accident and at 144mph it certainly shows.

Santa Pod and Bruntingthorpe are over 5 hours away from me, there are nowhere near enough locations to let loose.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Young_JD said:


> Im young, I've got a fairly quick car & when there's nothing in front of me i plant my foot to the floor, one Sunday evening around 7ish i was coming back from metro, i say at 135 most of the way home and thought nothing if it.
> 
> You don't buy a 'performance' at to drive it like a eco warrior, do you? That's like buying and iphone just to call & text, defeats the object of buying one!


most dont think anything of it till it goes wrong sure it would still be worth it then? annoyingly its not just you on the roads and just you who it affects.

who said driving like an eco warrior more driving at reasonable speeds not silly speeds

most peeps by an iphone not for the three reasons above but...........well thats a seperate debate.

what car do you drive then?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Theres no reason for doing 80+ on public roads.
> 
> As for nowhere to do speed runs, there are loads of track days available and santa pod and bruntingthorpe to go play.





asonda said:


> I've been to Mira, done advanced driving techniques, spent a few days on skid pans, race tracks etc and I wouldn't risk driving like that on the roads.
> 
> Only takes one person swung too far out at a corner ahead, or tractor round the blind bend, oil spill, wet grates, blow outs etc...I don't want to die and/or kill someone else and this is coming from someone who has good racing/driving history...
> 
> It's true it's most likely not you but someone else that'll cause an accident and at 144mph it certainly shows.


Glad I'm not alone in my thinking, this thread seems to be becoming a bragging contest on who drives the fastest.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I know my car is diesel and a skoda but its very capable of doing 130mph but I never think lets do it. 

I am a huge petrol head but theres places to do it not on the roads, they aren't made to do correct lines round corners ect as well as pre-empting what others are going to do, then you get the idiots who don't understand the likes of what happens when braking on a corner at high speed does.

Thats coming from a 22 year old. 

A performance car can be bought for looks most look well and can take advantage of the acceleration to the speed limit theres just no need to go the all the way.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

S63 said:


> Glad I'm not alone in my thinking, this thread seems to be becoming a bragging contest on who drives the fastest.


It bugs me because of how much I love driving and how much I've done so far to enjoy car control, drifting, racing etc (perks of a past job) and how I have spent lots of time and people have spent money on me to perform certain tasks (if you call driving as fast as you can around MIRAs Wet Courses Tasks  ) to be safe and a really good driver and 'Know' how to handle and feel a car.

Then you get people now younger than me, (I'm 25), get in any car and drive around as fast as they can without thinking metal bends and other people could get hurt.

Now with ABS, ESP etc, would they know how to stop a car over steering if it gets unwieldy on a bend? Would they know how to pull a car out of a spin without ESP? My guessing is no as this stuff doesn't get taught!

And before anybody says well car enthusiasts have a natural ability (a very minor few do have 'Actual' ability but nothing that should be considered safe on a public road) and also that they have encounted situations like this and dealt with them and that's usually down to them encountering them on public roads!!!

I'm a strong believer in tests where people HAVE to visit a skid pan and drive in different conditions to help them feel how a car behaves because at present our driving test is purely how to manoeuvre and use a car. Not how to 'drive' it..

I would hunt down and kill someone if any of my family got hurt because of somebody else's carelessness or showing off.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

crazy some of the claims people are making on a public forum !! i have had numerous 'fast' cars but i very rarely go over the speed limit. its just not worth it for me as i am heavily reliant on driving for pleasure andmy job. and as above with skid pan training that should be a part of the test. Another annoying thing with the driving test is that you get taught how to pass the test, and not how to drive if that makes sense


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

When I lived in London I didn't hear much about fatal rta's , apart from cyclists. Since moving to a rural area two years ago I have never seen so many cars in ditches or wrapped around a tree, nearly always hatchbacks and nearly every week there will be a news item about more teenagers that have lost their life like this one

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-25909645


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Sod that for a laugh. I begrudge paying for fuel for normal use, let alone belligerent uses such as that! 

I guess I'm getting boring in my middle age


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Back in the day i used to be all for high speed escapades but it doesn't really interest me anymore, even though both my motors, or at least one of them could quite easily do what they got nicked for but i wouldn't dream of it these days.
Some people like to think they're mustard behind the wheel but if you lose it or get a blow out at that speed it's game over and your own fault and you'd get no sympathy from me. What concerns me more is innocent people who seem to come out worse in some of these scenarios and the wannabes seem to walk away without a scratch..
which is when i'd be judge, jury and executioner


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

If they can afford those types of cars, they can afford to do track days, simple


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

5 years 100% high interest finance owe more than cars worth, insurance with stupid high excess to lower premiums comes to mind like most my mates who own cars like these young so cant afford to do anything else haha


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> cant believe your attitude to driving :doublesho
> ok, I'm not one of these that says "speed kills" but I would say you may well be a very competent driver, it will be a less experienced driver thats not able to deal with a car doing the speeds you occasionally do. Oh, before we get more it was after midnight type excuses...many of the rta fatalities happen in the early hours.


Sorry, what's wrong with my attitude to driving?

I very rarely go above 90... most of my time driving is spent on the inside lane doing 70...

I enjoy the occasional b-road blast but I am IAM motorcycle qualified and don't ever go "stupid"..

I'm not the best driver in the world but I'm pretty handy, unlike most I actually understand physics of driving as well which does help.

Maybe early hours do have a lot of crashes but I am perfectly alert at these 
times or I wouldn't be bloody driving, do you think I'm a nob??

No-ones bragging we're just sharing our experiences. Likewise all the armchair gods who sit there going "I never speed" or "i never think of speeding"

good for you. Some of us find things thrilling and within the realms of being reasonable and safe, we (I) will do what I want.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Sorry, what's wrong with my attitude to driving?
> 
> I very rarely go above 90... most of my time driving is spent on the inside lane doing 70...
> 
> ...


Armchairs god? I like the thrill but it in a sensible place not on roads, it's much more fun on a track without the worry of checking mirrors constantly and watching others, and if I remember correctly your golf is not exactly set up for going fast with how low it is


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> Sorry, what's wrong with my attitude to driving?
> 
> I very rarely go above 90... most of my time driving is spent on the inside lane doing 70...
> 
> ...


im sure if you asked the peeps who have had crashes in early hours (those that are still able to speak) majority would all say they were alert (at the time), unfortunately its sometimes the things we can not see in advance that catch us out and meeting these at 144mph wont help.

theres still no decent arguement (all yours are for a personal gain) for peeps to cross 100mph on the roads as said if you in for a thrill visit a track where the consequences are purely yours and do notimpact on innocent others.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Sorry, what's wrong with my attitude to driving?
> 
> I very rarely go above 90... most of my time driving is spent on the inside lane doing 70...
> 
> ...


Your attitude that you'd think it safe to derestrict a motorway at night. You think you are not a hazard doing 120+

"IAM trained" with an attitude "I will do what I want" Reckon the IAM would want nothing further to do with you.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Did I say I wasn't a hazard?

I clearly acknowledged the risk in my OP. 
I'm not sitting here saying "it's perfectly safe" did I? 

Honestly some of you have no idea :lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

sadly all yours are BAD ideas


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

xJay1337 said:


> Hmm, yes I think doing it on a busy a-road was pretty dangerous.
> But there needs to be places where we can max our cars... at the end of the day we don't buy GTIs, RS's and Evos etc to pootle around at 70.
> 
> There should be unrestricted sections of most motorways between say 10pm and 6am, etc etc.
> ...


Please let me know when you're on the roads, so I can keep well away from your obvious arrogant attitude.

If you think it's so big and clever to drive like a complete twunt, do a Google on the accident on the A406 in North London a couple months back. Two idiots racing, at night, both occupants, in one of the cars burnt beyond a crisp....


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What a pair of knob ends.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Theres no reason for doing 80+ on public roads.
> 
> As for nowhere to do speed runs, there are loads of track days available and santa pod and bruntingthorpe to go play.


Track days out is the only way too let off steam, and it's all done in a controlled enviroment.:car:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Have you seen how low his car is as well? Hits a bump and well...GOOD LUCK


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I also think track days are a big dodgy.

You get some who are just there for a bit fun, but you get others who behave beyond what I see as acceptable. They are racing, getting too close and putting others at risk. 

Track days are getting to close to racing without the same level of controls on safety.

Obviously racing involves drivers having to hold a racing licence, cars have to pass scruitneering and have various safety measures for car and driver.

Track days you can often turn up in any old shed, behave very aggressively and that is allowed.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I also think track days are a big dodgy.
> 
> You get some who are just there for a bit fun, but you get others who behave beyond what I see as acceptable. They are racing, getting too close and putting others at risk.
> 
> ...


It's the same as anything these days, serious well mannered, respectful people use days like this to let of steam and have fun...

Then the knob brigade arrive and spoil everything, just like the **** at the Gym, the Stag Parties, The Queue Pushers etc etc etc


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes definitely you have to pick and choose them wisely, if you book on with a good organiser they will remove them racing and driving dangerously. Its all a risk at the end of the day


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Did I say I wasn't a hazard?
> 
> I clearly acknowledged the risk in my OP.
> I'm not sitting here saying "it's perfectly safe" did I?
> ...


Of course we don't, the roads are soley for the use of drivers like you.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I also think track days are a big dodgy.
> 
> You get some who are just there for a bit fun, but you get others who behave beyond what I see as acceptable. They are racing, getting too close and putting others at risk.
> 
> ...


Yeah, been on a few and they've been pretty spot on.
You do see a few people who get a bit carried away on a track day and start driving dangerously and cutting people up but normally the marshalls are hot on this sort of stuff.

It helps having "groups" for trackdays eg beginner intermediate and fast as opposed to the open pit lane styles some run.. depends what you want :buffer:
Then again you have a few quick guys who sometimes go in the slow group for example which can cause issues! 
Likewise people who go into higher groups than they perhaps should and they get a bit scared or "swamped"


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> Of course we don't, the roads are soley for the use of drivers like you.


Get over yourself.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

asonda said:


> I think there should be more abandoned airfields opened up to the likes of us car peeps so we can get out there and just have a good time, do some quarter miles, dedicated space to talk and help each other with problems etc etc..


What like a track day you mean..............


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't see the enjoyment of going over 100mph tbh

The thrill isn't great knowing it can result in an instant ban.

Personally i'm not against going quick when the road is empty, dry etc. But going quick and risking lives is a different matter. If you have passengers, just stick to normal speeds as they don't have the choice to slow down.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> The thrill isn't great knowing it can result in an instant ban.


Or getting deaded.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Don't see the enjoyment of going over 100mph tbh
> 
> The thrill isn't great knowing it can result in an instant ban.
> 
> *Personally i'm not against going quick when the road is empty, dry etc. But going quick and risking lives is a different matter. If you have passengers, just stick to normal speeds as they don't have the choice to slow down.*


Well ain't that exactly it.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

I really want to say I can't believe some people's attitudes towards how they drive on PUBLIC roads...but nothing shocks me anymore.

I hope you all get nicked and lose your licences, not one seconds thought for anyone else on the road at all!

oh it's ok late at night coz some old couple won't be driving home from the airport while you hare up behind them, get a blowout and you annihilate them at 120....

And understanding the physics of driving?!?!? Tell me, what is the physical ramifaction of a human body slowing down from 100+MPH to zero in 2 seconds??!!

Pathetic! :wall:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well deserved, if only all crime had a suitably fitting punishment as this.

Now if there jobs involved driving then thats up the swanny also.

Limits and rules are there for a reason and breaking them should have a suitable punishment and i think it was well made here.

A fitting punishment that should indeed make them think hard about there act of stupidity.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Young_JD said:


> Im young, I've got a fairly quick car & when there's nothing in front of me i plant my foot to the floor, one Sunday evening around 7ish i was coming back from metro, i say at 135 most of the way home and thought nothing if it.
> 
> You don't buy a 'performance' at to drive it like a eco warrior, do you? That's like buying and iphone just to call & text, defeats the object of buying one!


Couldn't agree more, I mean why buy a gun if you're not gonna go round shooting people....:wall:

The fact you say you thought nothing of it completely backs up your 'I'm young' statement.

:wall::wall:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

james_death said:


> A fitting punishment that should indeed make them think hard about there act of stupidity.


Agreed , But a hefty financial wallop wouldn't have hurt as well , When they have to declare a 3 year ban on their next insurance premium that'll hurt the insurance cost so it will keep costing them for a few years to come yet


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

TooFunny said:


> And understanding the physics of driving?!?!? Tell me, what is the physical ramifaction of a human body slowing down from 100+MPH to zero in 2 seconds??!!
> 
> Pathetic! :wall:


http://ftp.rta.nato.int/public/PubFullText/RTO/EN/RTO-EN-HFM-113/EN-HFM-113-06.pdf


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> Agreed , But a hefty financial wallop wouldn't have hurt as well , When they have to declare a 3 year ban on their next insurance premium that'll hurt the insurance cost so it will keep costing them for a few years to come yet


AS you say, but some see a couple of hundred fine as nothing but the insurance cost will bite and if they do drive for a living there is no living.

Even if they still have jobs the fact they have to use public transport will add time more planning and costs.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

xJay1337 said:


> Get over yourself.


well said


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Young_JD said:


> That's like buying and iphone just to call & text, defeats the object of buying one!


I did , Guilty as charged :lol:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

james_death said:


> http://ftp.rta.nato.int/public/PubFullText/RTO/EN/RTO-EN-HFM-113/EN-HFM-113-06.pdf


I'm not going to actually read that, my point is valid


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> most dont think anything of it till it goes wrong sure it would still be worth it then? annoyingly its not just you on the roads and just you who it affects.
> 
> who said driving like an eco warrior more driving at reasonable speeds not silly speeds
> 
> ...


I know what your saying but in everything you do, you never think of the worst, unless your a real spoilt sport, no one likes them.

I'm making a point, you aren't going to buya fast car to drive it slow, it's just pointless.

I drive a 190bhp stripped fiesta st & a 386bhp 335i bmw, oh and I'm 18.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

They should be banned for life. Don't agree with giving them a second chance, idiots. :wall:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Young_JD said:


> I know what your saying but in everything you do, you never think of the worst, unless your a real spoilt sport, no one likes them.
> 
> I'm making a point, you aren't going to buya fast car to drive it slow, it's just pointless.
> 
> I drive a 190bhp stripped fiesta st & a 386bhp 335i bmw, oh and *I'm 18.*


And that says it all really, 18.......


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Young_JD said:


> I know what your saying but in everything you do, you never think of the worst, unless your a real spoilt sport, no one likes them.
> 
> I'm making a point, you aren't going to buya fast car to drive it slow, it's just pointless.
> 
> I drive a 190bhp stripped fiesta st & a 386bhp 335i bmw, oh and I'm 18.


Nope, not much wrong with getting to 60/70/80 as quick as you can in the right conditions....doing 135 without a thought is just reckless and stupid, but then I put that down to your whole ONE year experience! :lol:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lewis Hamilton won the world Formula 1 championship when he was 23.
I think he had a driving license for a year by this point........experience tells you nothing. If you pootle around for 40 years you think you have better car control than someone who pushes their car and understands how they react if you lift off in a corner, trial brake etc? no. 

Statistically young (and very old) drivers are more likely to crash. Yes.

Doesn't make them "bad" drivers. If you think like that then that's up to you. Doesn't matter to me! :lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Young_JD said:


> I know what your saying but in everything you do, you never think of the worst, unless your a real spoilt sport, no one likes them.
> 
> I'm making a point, you aren't going to buya fast car to drive it slow, it's just pointless.
> 
> I drive a 190bhp stripped fiesta st & a 386bhp 335i bmw, oh and I'm 18.


So some fair whack in motors (18 bit doesnt matter to me if you can have them fair play) yeh these should be enjoyed, few twistys, accleration etc....... but over a hundred (which almost every car anchieve i dont understand the need to)


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

They took the chances and should of been aware of the risks, they got caught and got slapped for it. In hindsight I can't believe for a second they feel that a short high speed blast was worth a three year ban and an extended test once they are allowed to hold a provisional license again.

As said there are track days a plenty, they could have even gone to Germany and driven on an unrestricted part of the Autobahn or just gone to the ring !


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> Doesn't matter to me! :lol:


thats the impression you give from most of your posts................ME.........................


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Lewis Hamilton won the world Formula 1 championship when he was 23.
> I think he had a driving license for a year by this point........experience tells you nothing. If you pootle around for 40 years you think you have better car control than someone who pushes their car and understands how they react if you lift off in a corner, trial brake etc? no.
> 
> Statistically young (and very old) drivers are more likely to crash. Yes.
> ...


Lewis Hamitlon started karting at 8, so thanks, you prove my point that 15 years experience in indeed better than 1 :wall:

Statistically young and old drivers are more likely to crash, that doesnt make them 'bad' drivers................is that one of them there oxymorons?!?!? :lol:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

The bloke who owned the silver Evo 7 has posted a For Sale thread on Lancerregister.com. It turns out he repairs cars for a living....

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=473582

One comment that made me laugh was someone asking if his mates Focus RS is up for sale :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Lewis Hamilton won the world Formula 1 championship when he was 23.
> I think he had a driving license for a year by this point........experience tells you nothing. If you pootle around for 40 years you think you have better car control than someone who pushes their car and understands how they react if you lift off in a corner, trial brake etc? no.
> 
> Statistically young (and very old) drivers are more likely to crash. Yes.
> ...


What experience do you have?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> The bloke who owned the silver Evo 7 has posted a For Sale thread on Lancerregister.com. It turns out he repairs cars for a living....
> 
> http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=473582
> 
> One comment that made me laugh was someone asking if his mates Focus RS is up for sale :lol:


LOL.

I can see that thread developing. Been a few good threads over there during the years.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Lewis Hamilton won the world Formula 1 championship when he was 23.
> I think he had a driving license for a year by this point........experience tells you nothing. If you pootle around for 40 years you think you have better car control than someone who pushes their car and understands how they react if you lift off in a corner, trial brake etc? no.
> 
> Statistically young (and very old) drivers are more likely to crash. Yes.
> ...


Statistically it's the young that die, not the older ones, you know the ones..."morons" at junctions.

I find it difficult to believe you've truly been on an IAM course, their ethos is the complete opposite to yours.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

TooFunny said:


> Nope, not much wrong with getting to 60/70/80 as quick as you can in the right conditions....doing 135 without a thought is just reckless and stupid, but then I put that down to your whole ONE year experience! :lol:


I don't even see the point in getting to 60/70 on the road quickly as being anything sensible, it's only overtaking in as short as possible a time.

I really don't get the point in going fast in a straight line on a public road, just how boring can you get. It's a boring game for mindless idiots who couldn't anticipate a truck hitting them, if they were a mm away and were driving face on at 200mph.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm amazed at the people who reckon that buying a fast car entitles you to exploit the performance every now and then. I've got a 911, and have had it since I was 22, and in that time I've also had V8 Mercs, V12 Mercs and Jags, lots of V8 Range Rovers and I can honestly say I've NEVER taken them above 85mph on a public road. Yes, on a track which is something I've done a handful of times and wasn't really keen on I've gone well into 3 figures.

When I was 20 I had a Saab 9000 Carlsson and yes, I once walloped it down the A55 and hit 115 mph indicated for a short while, just to see if I could as the road was dead, but it was only the once, quick as poss from 70 to 115 in fourth gear and slow back to 70 again, the thought of getting tugged by the bacon doing over 100 was enough to make me back off quick and I've never done it since as I simply couldn't imagine not having a car, I've got 4 of them ffs and I like cars, and that includes fast ones, but I don't see the need to drive them fast, and never really have done. 

At 29 I don't consider myself old, but then again, maybe I'm old before my time :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Complete knobs! They should have amputated their right legs so they could never touch an accelerator again.


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

Experience doesn't mean sqaut, you can have been driving for 10-15 years and still be a terrible driver. I've been driving coming up 2 years, I'd class me self as quite a good driver, by no means am i perfect and i do make errors but I've never made any dangerous mistake that could me at risk or anyone at risk. If you read i was sat at 135mph on a motorway quite late at night when i was by myself in the car. Technically, i put myself at risk so it's a contradiction to what i said earlier but never the less i feel confident in my driving abilities.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Young_JD said:


> Experience doesn't mean sqaut, you can have been driving for 10-15 years and still be a terrible driver. I've been driving coming up 2 years, I'd class me self as quite a good driver, by no means am i perfect and i do make errors but I've never made any dangerous mistake that could me at risk or anyone at risk. If you read i was sat at 135mph on a motorway quite late at night when i was by myself in the car. Technically, i put myself at risk so it's a contradiction to what i said earlier but never the less i feel confident in my driving abilities.


Arrogance, stupidity and speed. I give you a year, tops.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I'm amazed at the people who reckon that buying a fast car entitles you to exploit the performance every now and then


I'm a little bit older then you , but agree totally , I have a very fast car in the garage and yet I drive it moderately well 1 reason is because of the repair bills and two is because you can enjoy driving a fast car without having to bomb it , I don't need to hammer it around I know how fast it is and I respect it , What pi**es me off is when I get other cars goading me car that aren't even half as quick , When I pull over to the nearside lane I almost get a look of disapproval .


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

S63 said:


> Statistically it's the young that die, not the older ones, you know the ones..."morons" at junctions.
> 
> I find it difficult to believe you've truly been on an IAM course, their ethos is the complete opposite to yours.


I'm not a member of the IAM, but is it not a case of "smile and nod, do the right thing" get the certificate and go back to being your(his)self when you get out of the car park.

Perhaps parents sent him on it or there was a insurance incentive.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Young_JD said:


> Experience doesn't mean sqaut, you can have been driving for 10-15 years and still be a terrible driver. I've been driving coming up 2 years, I'd class me self as quite a good driver, by no means am i perfect and i do make errors but I've never made any dangerous mistake that could me at risk or anyone at risk. If you read i was sat at 135mph on a motorway quite late at night when i was by myself in the car. Technically, i put myself at risk so it's a contradiction to what i said earlier but never the less i feel confident in my driving abilities.


A whole 2 years, very impressive:lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Young_JD said:


> Experience doesn't mean sqaut, you can have been driving for 10-15 years and still be a terrible driver. I've been driving coming up 2 years, I'd class me self as quite a good driver, by no means am i perfect and i do make errors but I've never made any dangerous mistake that could me at risk or anyone at risk. If you read i was sat at 135mph on a motorway quite late at night when i was by myself in the car. *Technically, i put myself at risk* so it's a contradiction to what i said earlier but never the less i feel confident in my driving abilities.


^ Edit : and all those that are also using the same motorway as you? Ever thought of others?


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

heres my penny after reading bits of this over the day. 

im 26. been driving for 8 years. also got an hgv licence. ive had no accidents. i used to drive nearly 700 miles a night. now i drive around 300 miles a day on mainly rural roads, some narrow enough to allow 2 cars to pass and some single track and the deadly A9. so my driving covers a bit of every thing. we're under pressure so keep up a good pace driving but only drive to what my skill can cover safely. am i a good driver??? am i experienced? the way i look at it, every day im on the road im still learning as nothing is ever the same. 

thats my penny.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Young_JD said:


> . If you read i was sat at 135mph on a motorway quite late at night when i was by myself in the car. Technically, i put myself at risk so it's a contradiction to what i said earlier but never the less i feel confident in my driving abilities.


Talk about shoot yourself down! You really haven't a clue about life (or more importantly death). Have a blow out or an animal run in front of your car, the chances are you die at those kind of speeds......nobody else involved? Family, friends, work colleagues, loved ones and then there's me! I pay taxes that help keep our emergency services running, the very same services that might cut you out your wreckage or scrapes your body parts off the Tarmac.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I bet he's learnt his lesson with that punishment! What a ****ter!


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

spursfan said:


> A whole 2 years, very impressive:lol:


Just because I've only be driving for two years, doesn't mean I'm a bad driver? Just because you've been driving for a number or years doesn't mean your a good driver. It's pathetic if you ask me, how all you older people, police and such blame younger drivers for killing people and stuff, yes statistically more younger people die but i for one and ****ing sick of being stereotyped as being a little ****** and boy racer, I'm willing to put money on the fact i would be a better driver then you.



RisingPower said:


> Arrogance, stupidity and speed. I give you a year, tops.


Not arrogance, self belief. Not stupidity, confidence. You give me a year till what? Till i crash and die from speed? You could go out tomorrow and wrap your car around a tree and die, so what's your point?


Kriminal said:


> ^ Edit : and all those that are also using the same motorway as you? Ever thought of others?


Yes, but as said it was late-ish on and the roads weren't busy, when there was a few cars around i slowed down to suit the traffic. Yes, I've thought of others.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

To be fair, you can disagree with everything he's said, tell him he's on his high horse, etc.

But you can't argue with this;



S63 said:


> nobody else involved? Family, friends, work colleagues, loved ones


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> ^ Edit : and all those that are also using the same motorway as you? Ever thought of others?


I think he's pretty much proved he is incapable of any thought.


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> Talk about shoot yourself down! You really haven't a clue about life (or more importantly death). Have a blow out or an animal run in front of your car, the chances are you die at those kind of speeds......nobody else involved? Family, friends, work colleagues, loved ones and then there's me! I pay taxes that help keep our emergency services running, the very same services that might cut you out your wreckage or scrapes your body parts off the Tarmac.


I do have a clue about life. Yes there's the aftermath of an accident but I'm a great believe in the fact your life's already planned out for you. If it happens, it happens, nothing you, me or anyone can do about it.

You won't necessarily die at those speeds, there's been a number of people walk away from accidents at similiar speeds.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Young_JD said:


> *I'm willing to put money on the fact i would be a better driver then you.*


:thumb: You go man

:wall:


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> I think he's pretty much proved he is incapable of any thought.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

It's like talking to a brick wall old you old buggers stuck in your ways thinking you know best:wall:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Young_JD said:


> Yes, but as said it was late-ish on and the roads weren't busy, when there was a few cars around i slowed down to suit the traffic. Yes, I've thought of others.


^ please read S63's above post - it might take a few times, but hopefully it will finally sink in. There will always be others mate


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Young_JD said:


> I do have a clue about life. Yes there's the aftermath of an accident but I'm a great believe in the fact your life's already planned out for you. If it happens, it happens, nothing you, me or anyone can do about it.
> 
> You won't necessarily die at those speeds, there's been a number of people walk away from accidents at similiar speeds.


When you have a family of your own, your views might change I hope you make it to that point because when you make a mistake (trust me you will) at high speed the odds are against you, that's why your insurance premiums will bare no comparison to mine.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Young_JD said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It's like talking to a brick wall old you old buggers stuck in your ways thinking you know best:wall:


Errr, no, we don't know best. No-body knows what's best. However, we do have a hell lot more driving experience than some certain much younger drivers on here that think it's clever driving around at excessive speeds.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Young_JD said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It's like talking to a brick wall old you old buggers stuck in your ways thinking you know best:wall:


We may be old, but we're still alive - where will you be when you reach our age?......we're just doing our best to give you guidance towards survival....

....knowledge is knowing, wisdom is doing. Hopefully you'll look back on this thread in 22 years time and give yourself a huge kick up the butt  :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I'm amazed at the people who reckon that buying a fast car entitles you to exploit the performance every now and then. I've got a 911, and have had it since I was 22, and in that time I've also had V8 Mercs, V12 Mercs and Jags, lots of V8 Range Rovers and I can honestly say I've NEVER taken them above 85mph on a public road. Yes, on a track which is something I've done a handful of times and wasn't really keen on I've gone well into 3 figures.
> 
> When I was 20 I had a Saab 9000 Carlsson and yes, I once walloped it down the A55 and hit 115 mph indicated for a short while, just to see if I could as the road was dead, but it was only the once, quick as poss from 70 to 115 in fourth gear and slow back to 70 again, the thought of getting tugged by the bacon doing over 100 was enough to make me back off quick and I've never done it since as I simply couldn't imagine not having a car, I've got 4 of them ffs and I like cars, and that includes fast ones, but I don't see the need to drive them fast, and never really have done.
> 
> At 29 I don't consider myself old, but then again, maybe I'm old before my time :doublesho :lol:


Yeh your OLD!:lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im 22 (wouldn't say thats old) been driving 5 years and youngsters are the idiots on the road. 

On 2 separate occasions one lad pushed his way past on a roadworks then when road opened at a roundabout experienced lift off oversteer up curb in to a lamp post, passenger broke his leg, then one lad in a corsa flew past me, complete wrong line on to roundabout and understeered head on in to a lamp post luckily slowed down so street light didnt collapse on car


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Theres is the case of them doing 120mph having an accident needing emergency services when if they was doing 70mph avoided the accident the emergency services could be used for others with illnesses


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> ^ please read S63's above post - it might take a few times, but hopefully it will finally sink in. There will always be others mate


I'm aware there's others, but of something happens it happens.



S63 said:


> When you have a family of your own, your views might change I hope you make it to that point because when you make a mistake (trust me you will) at high speed the odds are against you, that's why your insurance premiums will bare no comparison to mine.


I can asure you it won't. I'm not going to trust you that I'll make a mistake, there's not garuntee I'll make a mistake, there's a chance.
My insurance is a lot more then yours i pay close to £4,500 to insure both my cars, I'm not bothered about the cost, I'd rather pay a higher premium to be insured then not be insured at all. 


neilos said:


> Errr, no, we don't know best. No-body knows what's best. However, we do have a hell lot more driving experience than some certain much younger drivers on here that think it's clever driving around at excessive speeds.


No I'm not saying you do know best but you all think you will. I don't think it's clever driving at speed, I've not once said that. I don't drive at speed all the time, i only do it from time to time.



Kriminal said:


> We may be old, but we're still alive - where will you be when you reach our age?......we're just doing our best to give you guidance towards survival....
> 
> ....knowledge is knowing, wisdom is doing. Hopefully you'll look back on this thread in 22 years time and give yourself a huge kick up the butt  :thumb:


I'm not looking for advice nor an argument, I'm just simply trying to prove a point. JUST BECAUSE IM YOUNG DOESNT MEAN I CANT DRIVE!!!

When I'm your age, I'll probably not be on this forum, but if i am i won't be lecturing young lads on how to drive:lol:


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Im 22 (wouldn't say thats old) been driving 5 years and youngsters are the idiots on the road.
> 
> On 2 separate occasions one lad pushed his way past on a roadworks then when road opened at a roundabout experienced lift off oversteer up curb in to a lamp post, passenger broke his leg, then one lad in a corsa flew past me, complete wrong line on to roundabout and understeered head on in to a lamp post luckily slowed down so street light didnt collapse on car


Typical example of a stereotype!!!!

Just because you've come across a couple of ******s when driving, doesn't mean were all like that.

Pathetic.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Why would anyone pay £4500 for insurance 😮


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Young_JD said:


> Typical example of a stereotype!!!!
> 
> Just because you've come across a couple of ******s when driving, doesn't mean were all like that.
> 
> Pathetic.


I was just giving examples, i think you'll find your the pathetic typical stereotype of a young lad....


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Why would anyone pay £4500 for insurance


I've never even paid that for a whole car, let a lone just to insure one!



Young_JD said:


> I'm a great believe in the fact your life's already planned out for you. If it happens, it happens, nothing you, me or anyone can do about it.


So when's the big slap you're inevitably due coming?
:wave:
I think you kind of set the tone for people having a go at you, by admitting to being 8 years old and a better driver than Sterling Moss.
I'm 33. I've never been pulled by the Police, have never had a speeding fine, nor any points on my license, or ever had a parking ticket. Because I don't act or drive like a *********. Nor have I. I know, I was there.
The last time I showed off to anyone was when I was about 13, to a girl at school on my bike. Not on the road, in a ton plus of metal.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Why would anyone pay £4500 for insurance


Because they have a car that they think they look 'cool' in.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't think there as many risk takers and high speed drivers as there was when I was young. 

10-15 years ago it was far more common to see young ones having a blast on the open roads. The roads were far more mental. 

There does seem to be less racing and more people happy to cruise along comfortably under the 70mph speed limit. 

I don't often drive fast these days. Half the idea of having my car is having an engine capable of a relaxing, refined cruise due to the flexibility of the engine, then when needed it does have more than enough for the road.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Young_JD said:


> Just because I've only be driving for two years, doesn't mean I'm a bad driver? Just because you've been driving for a number or years doesn't mean your a good driver. It's pathetic if you ask me, how all you older people, police and such blame younger drivers for killing people and stuff, yes statistically more younger people die but i for one and ****ing sick of being stereotyped as being a little ****** and boy racer, I'm willing to put money on the fact i would be a better driver then you.


Your quote could easily apply to me, a 60 year old codger.

Two years doesn't mean you are a bad driver but you sure as heck aren't a good one......yet, it takes time, experience and practice.

It's not pathetic, it's just a plain fact that those under a certain age are a much higher risk of having a fatal accident. The fact you are inmature enough to wager a bet on who's a better driver says much about yourself. I can say all this as someone who has driven professionally for a living for over thirty years, driven the kind of cars you'll only dream of and most importantly taken instruction from those that know far more about driving than most of us on here.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Most i paid was £1250 for my 1.2 corsa when I was 18 then now I'm happy to £500 and would never ever go over £800 no car is worth more than that.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

One new years eve, about 2am so roads were empty... , I saw a car in my rear view mirror coming belting along. From me spotting him coming across a roundabout to the point where he overtook me (on a sweeping s-bend) and had to cut in to avoid an oncoming car, I'd travelled about 0.1 mile (at about 40-30mph) and in that same time he'd covered about 0.5 mile. (It's a 40 stretch just before the point below)



A further 3.5miles later, I come across a young lad inside the car (spankers new CLK convertible, which he told police was his dads) which was now on it's roof after he missed this roundabout and must've ended up flipping over the top of it. He'd literally gone straight through/over the trees and came to a rest against a kerb beyond it.



IIRC, YoungJD is from Durham, this is in Sunderland so you may even know the road.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Cut the lad some slack guys, some of his comments are extremely under developed but still hoping/giving him a year till he totals his car is sinister to say the least.


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> I was just giving examples, i think you'll find your the pathetic typical stereotype of a young lad....


No you were stereo typing young lads.



PugIain said:


> I've never even paid that for a whole car, let a lone just to insure one!
> 
> So when's the big slap you're inevitably due coming?
> :wave:
> ...


I'm not saying I'm a better driver then sterling moss, just that I'm a capable driver, simple.
I've never been pulled, don't have any points and do not race. I simply enjoy flexing my cars power every now and then.



Darlofan said:


> Because they have a car that they think they look 'cool' in.


No, I'd rather pay £4500 for both my cars, the st and the 335i then pay near enough the same for a 1.0 corsa. Not because o want to look cool, i love Cars.



S63 said:


> Your quote could easily apply to me, a 60 year old codger.
> 
> Two years doesn't mean you are a bad driver but you sure as heck aren't a good one......yet, it takes time, experience and practice.
> 
> It's not pathetic, it's just a plain fact that those under a certain age are a much higher risk of having a fatal accident. The fact you are inmature enough to wager a bet on who's a better driver says much about yourself. I can say all this as someone who has driven professionally for a living for over thirty years, driven the kind of cars you'll only dream of and most importantly taken instruction from those that know far more about driving than most of us on here.


Yes, I'm aware of the facts/statistics, but that means NOTHING! Statistics are manipulated to show what the police, insurance and government want them to show. I'm not arguing with the fact i haven't got year of experience, what I'm trying to say is just because you have those years of experience doesn't make you a better driver then me.


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

m1pui said:


> One new years eve, about 2am so roads were empty... , I saw a car in my rear view mirror coming belting along. From me spotting him coming across a roundabout to the point where he overtook me (on a sweeping s-bend) and had to cut in to avoid an oncoming car, I'd travelled about 0.1 mile (at about 40-30mph) and in that same time he'd covered about 0.5 mile. (It's a 40 stretch just before the point below)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do know the road. 
Just because he drove like that, doesn't mean that it's the way i drive...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Cut the lad some slack guys, some of his comments are extremely under developed but still hoping/giving him a year till he totals his car is sinister to say the least.


Sorry, just the harsh reality, I wasn't much different when I was young but there again the stakes weren't so high as they are today.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Young_JD said:


> I'm not saying I'm a better driver then sterling moss, just that *I'm a capable driver, simple.*


This is the point people are trying to make is that once you start thinking this you start to push your limits, often without even realising. Invariably you only find your limit after you've gone beyond it.

You can drive and you may've driven loads of cars before you even past your test, but it doesn't mean you're experienced or capable. It just means you can do it.

That's not preaching, it's just fact.



Young_JD said:


> I do know the road.
> Just because he drove like that, doesn't mean that it's the way i drive...


Perhaps not, but I bet he thought he was a capable driver too.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Cut the lad some slack guys, some of his comments are extremely under developed but still hoping/giving him a year till he totals his car is sinister to say the least.


Cry me a river, someone didn't agree with something someone said on the internet.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

S63 said:


> Sorry, just the harsh reality, I wasn't much different when I was young but there again the stakes weren't so high as they are today.


Agreed, I think its just.. JD doesn't understand speed. No matter how good of a driver you are. On public roads the amount of factors that can change your course whilst driving at whatever speed. So every second counts and sometimes it doesn't matter how quick you react as the odds are never in your favour when driving too fast (sometimes even within the limit)

PS. I'm 22, held license since I was 18, no points on it, hate stereo types but the target market doesn't do itself any favours.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Young dumb and full of cum, drivers like this are the ones that wipe a family out due to wreckless driving, 

They ought to have been jailed for 18 month, banned then limited on engine size when they get there licence back!!!!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

m1pui said:


> This is the point people are trying to make is that once you start thinking this you start to push your limits, often without even realising. Invariably you only find your limit after you've gone beyond it.
> 
> *You can drive and you may've driven loads of cars before you even past your test, but it doesn't mean you're experienced or capable. It just means you can do it.
> 
> ...


Spot on m1pui


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

m1pui said:


> This is the point people are trying to make is that once you start thinking this you start to push your limits, often without even realising. Invariably you only find your limit after you've gone beyond it.
> 
> You can drive and you may've driven loads of cars before you even past your test, but it doesn't mean you're experienced or capable. It just means you can do it.
> 
> ...


like what youve said here. young jd. i think you should take some advice off this page. no ones telling you how to drive. its up to you how you drive your car or what ever you drive over time. but. dont just ignore what some of the guys are saying. im not old, im not young. doesnt make a difference. take the advice and call it a day at that. no ones ever a perfect driver. just mind its all a learning game, just dont go doing something stupid where you or any body will get hurt or not walk away. as then you wont learn nothing. i shouldnt have said its a learning game. as driving isnt a game.


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

m1pui said:


> This is the point people are trying to make is that once you start thinking this you start to push your limits, often without even realising. Invariably you only find your limit after you've gone beyond it.
> 
> You can drive and you may've driven loads of cars before you even past your test, but it doesn't mean you're experienced or capable. It just means you can do it.
> 
> ...


I'm well aware of my limits and I'm not a bloomin simpleton, so i won't try and push myself past it. If i do then i fully accept the consequences. It's quite true what you say about not knowing your limit until you posh yourself past it.

I can drive, i have driver numerous cars, performance cars included, I've been brought up around cars. I know I'm not experience but i do believe I'm capable and I've been told by people I'm capable.

He probably thought he was capable, I've no doubt he did, but he obviously was a ******, something that I'm not.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Cry me a river, someone didn't agree with something someone said on the internet.


Grow up :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

:wall::wall:

I may open it up later if everyone promises to behave !


----------

